# Scientists Have Proven That Vaping Makes You Smarter



## hands (15/8/14)

Scientists Have Proven That Vaping Makes You Smarter
July 12, 2014, 3:37 am
The fact is that if you are a smoker you are not making the best decision for your health.
When people choose to Vape instead of smoking cigarettes, they make a very wise decision for the greater good of themselves and their environment. For every person that stops smoking, that is one less person to litter a cigarette butt, one less person to blow toxins in the air, and one less person who will be saved due to the harmful risks that cigarettes cause.
When you make that conscious decision to Vape, you automatically become smarter because you choose to do something good, something that improves you. Also without those harmful toxins that are being spread throughout your body you can feel more relieved and refreshed.
When you make The Switch from smoking analogs to Vaping, your body starts to return to its natural level of senses, you should be able to sleep better, eat better, smell better, have more energy, and overall think more clearly. Just think about it, how much better off have you felt since Vaping? Or how much better can you be when you make the choice to switch to Vaping?
Over millions of people have made that decision to start Vaping or use Electronic Cigarettes. It’s a choice that betters your health and your energy, maybe even your life if you want to put it that way. By you making that very tough decision to quit cigarettes, you blow the door open for many more opportunities, so think about it, does Vaping make you smarter? If you ask me, yes, it’s scientifically proven.

http://vaporawareness.org/scientists-proven-vaping-makes-smarter/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Chop007 (15/8/14)

hands said:


> Scientists Have Proven That Vaping Makes You Smarter
> July 12, 2014, 3:37 am
> The fact is that if you are a smoker you are not making the best decision for your health.
> When people choose to Vape instead of smoking cigarettes, they make a very wise decision for the greater good of themselves and their environment. For every person that stops smoking, that is one less person to litter a cigarette butt, one less person to blow toxins in the air, and one less person who will be saved due to the harmful risks that cigarettes cause.
> ...


Wow, I absolutely love this piece. Thanks so much, it is so different from the usual vaping argument. Very refreshing and so true. Legendary. I agree with every word.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (15/8/14)

It does influence my financial sense negatively though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/8/14)

hands said:


> Scientists Have Proven That Vaping Makes You Smarter
> July 12, 2014, 3:37 am
> The fact is that if you are a smoker you are not making the best decision for your health.
> When people choose to Vape instead of smoking cigarettes, they make a very wise decision for the greater good of themselves and their environment. For every person that stops smoking, that is one less person to litter a cigarette butt, one less person to blow toxins in the air, and one less person who will be saved due to the harmful risks that cigarettes cause.
> ...


 
heres to smarter choices..


----------



## Nightfearz (15/8/14)

Well here's to being wiser....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2pksmoker (21/8/14)

Nicotine behaves in the body much in the way caffeine does, and when used in small does is about as harmless as a cup of coffee. Mainly, it gives you focus, concentration, accelerates your heart rate, breathing rate, and increases blood pressure. Unlike coffee, its very addictive. 

So not only is the decision to vape a smart environmental one, a person vaping will have increased focus and concentration for a short period. But like any drug, the body needs more and more to get that same effect. That is where you can hit dangerous levels after years of use and higher-output devices to achieve the same hit. I still think its better than smoking tobacco healthwise at least. Just have to know what the limits are and not over do it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------

